# Huawei qingyun w510 arm server stop at SAS pci4: <mass storage, SAS> at device 0.0 (no driver attached).



## ykla (May 31, 2022)

I want to install freebsd 13.1 at huawei qingyun w510 arm64 server but stop at :


```
SAS pci4: <mass storage, SAS> at device 0.0 (no driver attached).
```

I find :


```
Serial Attached SCSI controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon SAS 3.0 HBA (rev 21)
```
——————————————————————————————————————————————————————

```
pci
00:00.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
00:08.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
00:0e.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
00:0f.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCIe Root Port with Gen4 (rev 21)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland [Radeon HD 8570 / R5 430 OEM / R7 240/340 / Radeon 520 OEM] (rev 87)
01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland/Hainan/Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7000 Series]
03:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981/PM983
04:00.0 Network controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Device 1103 (rev 02)
05:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720202 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 02)
74:00.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 20)
74:01.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 20)
74:02.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon SAS 3.0 HBA (rev 21)
74:03.0 SATA controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon AHCI HBA (rev 21)
74:04.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon SAS 3.0 HBA (rev 21)
76:00.0 Network and computing encryption device: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon SEC Engine (rev 21)
78:00.0 PCI bridge: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 20)
78:01.0 RAID bus controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon RDE Engine (rev 21)
7a:00.0 USB controller: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. HiSilicon USB 1.1 Host Controller (rev 21
```



Can I boot FreeBSD in this arm64 server?

I also try 14-Current.

Thanks.


----------



## SleepWalker (Jun 1, 2022)

Show mе pciconf -lvc ..
What chipset is the SAS controller based on?


----------

